# Brake light flashes everytime i press the pedal



## fastfours (Mar 12, 2005)

87 Quattro 5000 S. Was doing this when I bought it. Each time I step on the brake pedal, light starts flashing and beeping. Check the fluid lvl, its good, although I have a small leak somewhere. Local shop thought it was the slave clutch cylinder hose but I think the old was fine. Cant see the leak but I know its brake fluid. Leaking near or under the rack.
Anyone have any ideas what my problem is?


----------



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Brake light flashes everytime i press the pedal (fastfours)*

mine has a similar leak in the steering rack (check the boots on the tie rods for the leak) but it only light and beeps occasionally, probably a variation on the same theme


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Brake light flashes everytime i press the pedal (fastfours)*

Bad brake bomb. You can get them re-charged 
http://home.comcast.net/~desmo888/audibomb.html


----------



## srvfan84 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Brake light flashes everytime i press the pedal (yodasfro)*

Bombs are a common failure, but so are steering racks, especially on 5000s. They make reseal kits for the steering racks. They're at such a high pressure they tend to develop leaks there. The later 100/200s used a little lower pressure for the hydraulic lines because of that.


----------



## fastfours (Mar 12, 2005)

mmmk...so where is the brake bomb located? and why would the rack be causing my brakes to have problems?


----------



## fastfours (Mar 12, 2005)

and how hard is it to change the seals for the rack?


----------



## fastfours (Mar 12, 2005)

Found the problem....changed the cap on the PS fluid and beeping went away....


----------

